# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  دوري ابطال اروبا 2009/2010---الدوري الاروبي 2009/2010

## The Gentle Man

الآرسنال ينهي لقاء الذهاب بنجاح 
انتهى لقاء الذهاب من تصفيات التأهل الثالثة بفوز المدفعجيه على أصحاب الأرض والجمهور هدفين دون مقابل ، أتى الهدف الأول من تسديدة قوية نفذها القائد سيسك فابريقاس لتصطدم في ظهر المدافع وليام غلاس وتعانق الشباك في الدقيقة 43، وفي الشوط الثاني منح اللاعب غاري هدية للضيوف عندما سجل هدف في مرماه في الدقيقة 71 لينهي الارسنال لقاء الذهاب بفوز ثمين جدا خارج الديار

صور اللقاء

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

با عمي هالاندية بتعب حالها ليش الدوري   (((((((((((((((للبارشا))))))))))))))))))

وبدون منا زع :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة الريال أمام زيورخ
 
على ملعب ليتزجراوند فى زيورخ السويسرية يخوض ريال مدريد مستضيف نهائى دورى الأبطال هذا العام أولى مبارياته الأوروبية فى المجموعة الـثالثة أمام نادى زيورخ السويسري صاحب ملعب اللقاء يوم الثلاثاء و يأمل ريال مدريد بقيادة المدرب التشيلى بلجريني و اللاعبون الجدد أن يفكوا عقدة الأبطال فى السنوات الماضية و تحقيق أحلام عشاق المرينجي بالوصول للنهائى فى البرنابيو 

 تشكيلة البلانكو المتوقعة للقاء : 

*كاسياس*

*مارسيلو  ***************  متزلدر ***********  بيبى  ***********  أربيلوا*

*ألونسو   **************  لاس*

*رونالدو      *******      كاكا       *******     راؤول*

*بنزيما   *

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة اليونايتد أمام بشكتاش 
 

بقيادة الأسكتلندى السير اليكس فيرجسون يسعي وصيف بطل أوروبا الموسم الماضى وحامل اللقب العام قبل الماضي مانشستر يونايتد نحو الدخول لموسم جديد من دورى الأبطال عندما يواجه بشيكتاش فى تركيا بالمجموعة الثانية من دور الـ 32 وهي المجموعة التي تضم كذلك كلا من سسكا موسكو وفولفسبورج 


إليكم تشكيلة اليونايتد المتوقعة لخوض اللقاء أمام الأتراك:


بن فوستر 
ايفرا***** فيديتش ***** فيرديناند ***** ويس براون 
نانى ***** كاريك ***** فليتشر ***** فالنسيا 
روني ***** برباتوف

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة الميلان للقاء مارسيليا 

بعد التعادل مع ليفورنو فى الأسبوع الثالث من الدورى الأيطالى يستعد الميلان لترك الأجواء المحلية من أجل التركيز فى دورى الأبطال الأوروبية و لقاء أولمبيك مارسيليا فى المجموعة الأوروبية الثالثة والتي تضم كذلك كلا من ريال مدريد وزيورخ و قام المدرب البرازيلي ليوناردو بقيادة الميلان للتدريب الأول على ملعب الفيلودروم 

إليكم تشكيلة الميلان المتوقعة للقاء : 

ستورارى

زامبروتا   ****  تياجو سيلفا ****  نيستا   ****  أودو

سيدورف **** بيرلو **** فلاميني **** أمبروسيني 

انزاجى  **** باتو

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة تشيلسى أمام بورتو 


عقب الخروج من نصف نهائى الأبطال الموسم الماضي على حساب برشلونة يستعد البلوز لدخول معركة جديدة هذا العام تبدأ من دور الـ 32 و أمام فريق برتغالى عنيد وهو نادى بورتو فى المجموعة الرابعة التي تضم كذلك كلا من أتليتكو مدريد الأسباني و أبويل القبرصى و سيخوض البلوز اللقاء الثلاثاء على ملعب ستامفورد بريدج 

إليكم تشكيلة تشيلسى المتوقعة للقاء بورتو : 
 
تشيك

كول  ****  تيرى  **** كارفالهو ****  ايفانوفيتش

مالودا  **** ايسيان **** لمبارد  **** بالاك

أنليكا **** سالمون كالو

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليفربول يفتتح مشواره الأوروبى بهدف نظيف 
 
إفتتح رافا بنيتيز مدرب ليفربول مشواره ليفربول على ملعب الانفيلد أمام ضيفه ديبريسين المجرى بفوز بهدف مقابل لا شىء فى أولى مباريات ليفربول الأوروبية لموسم 2009/2010 وسجل مهاجم الريدز الجناح الهولندي ديرك كاوت فى الدقيقة الـ 46 من زمن شوط اللقاء الأول عقب سلسلة من الفرص الضائعة من كلا من بنعايون , ريرا ,جيرارد و فرناندو توريس رباعى خط المقدمة فى الفريق الأحمر الذى تصدر المجموعة الخامسة مع ليون الفرنسى الذى تفوق بنفس النتيجة على فيورنتينا الأيطالى فى فرنسا . 

صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

قمة المياتزا تتنتهي بالتعادل 
فى مباراة غلب عليها الطابع التكتيكي بين إثنين من افضل مدربى العالم بيب غوارديولا و خوزيه مورينهو تقاسم كلا من الانتر صاحب الملعب و البرسا بطل أوروبا نقاط اللقاء الذى جمع الفريقين فى ميلانو بملعب الجوزيبي مياتزا ليحصد كلا منهما نقطتهم الأولى فى صراعهم نحو اللقب لموسم 2009/2010 .
شهد اللقاء سيطرة من البرسا على وسط ملعب السان سيرو بينما إعتمد خوزيه مورينهو على اغلاق المساحات على لاعبى الفريق الكتالوني و اللعب على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة والتي شكلت خطورة كبيرة على مرمي فيكتور فالديز بسبب سرعة كلا من ايتو و ميليتو فى حين اضاع البرسا العديد من الفرص السهلة أمام مرمي خوليو سيزار لتنتهي قمة الأسبوع بالتعادل السلبى . 
صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأرسنال يقلب الطاولة على ستاندر لييج 
 
 ستاندرلييج البلجيكي مستضيف الأرسنال على ملعب موريس ديفراسن خطف الفريق اللندني بهدفين فى الدقيقتين الثالثة والخامسة عن طريق تسديدة من مانجالا و ضربة جزاء من جيوفاتوفيتش إلي أن تغييرات الفرنسى آرسين فنجر ومستوي الأرسنال المتميز فى شوط اللقاء الثاني جعل الفريق اللندني يخطف نقاط اللقاء الثلاثة و يقلب الطاولة على البلجييك بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين عن طريق المهاجم الدانماركي نيكولاس بندنتر فى الدقيقة الـ 46 و البلجيكي فيرمالين فى الدقيقة الـ 78 و الكراوتي ادواردو فى الدقيقة الـ 81 .

صور المباراة

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

تعادل جيد للبارشا

ولكن تبقى الاندية الايطالية تعتمد على اسلوب دفاعي ولاتعتمد على الهجوم على الرغم انها تلعب على ارضها

ولكن السؤال لماذا هذا الاسلوب مع الكرة الايطالية والمدرب برتغالي 

واللاعبين نسبة عالية منهم من خارج ايطاليا

حتى والنادي يلعب على ارضه يلعب باسلوب دفاعي

لا اعرف لماذا يقمون بشراء المهاجمين اذا

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

مبروك فوز الريال يا جنتل

ويسلمووووووووووووووووو  على المتابعة

شاكرا جهودك

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

هذا يا صديقي القصه وما فيها
معروف انه اي فريق ايطالي معروف باسلوبه الدفاعي
يعني وين ما تروح وشو ما بتعرف فرق ايطاليه معروف عنها الدفاع
حتى ولو كان اللعيبه من خارج ايطاليا
لانه موجود بكل فريق وخصوصا بالدفاع لاعبين ايطاليين 
يعني هذا  شي يدفع لهذه الطريقه في اللعب




الله يبارك فيك

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة ليفربول للقاء فيورنتينا



 
فى واحدة من أصعب مواجهات الجولة الثانية من دورى الأبطال هذا الأسبوع يلتقى ليفربول مع مستضيفه فيورنتينا فى فلورنسا على ملعب أرتيميو فرانكى وكان ليفربول قد فاز على ديبرسين المجرى بهدفين فى الجولة الأولى بينما خسر فيورنتينا فى فرنسا من ليون بهدف نظيف و يشهد اللقاء غياب جيلاردنيهو هداف الفيولا و ماسكيرانو هداف الليفر و إليكم تشكيلة ليفربول المتوقعة للقاء : 

تشكيلة ليفربول المتوقعة :

*رينا*

*أنسوا - سكرتل - كاراجر - جونسون*

*جيرارد - لوكاس*

*ريرا - بن عيون - كاوت*

*توريس*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة الأرسنال لمباراة أولمبياكوس 



يدخل الأرسنال الثلاثاء الجولة الثانية من دور الـ 32 بدورى الأبطال أمام نادى أولمبياكوس اليونانى على ملعب الإمارات فى لندن و كان الأرسنال قد تمكن من الفوز على حساب ستاندرلييج البلجيكي فى الجولة الأولى بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين فى حين أن أولبياكوس تغلب فى اليونان على ضيفه الكمار الهولندي بهدف نظيف و إليكم تشكيلة الأرسنال المتوقعة للمباراة :

تشكيلة الأرسنال المتوقعة :

*مانوني

كليتشى - غالاس - فيرمالين - سانيا

ديابي - فابريغاس-  سونج - أرشفين

إدواردو - فان بيرسى 
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة البرسا للقاء دينامو كييف 



بدون القطار الفرنسى تييرى هنرى يخوض بيب غواردويلا ثانى مباريات حامل اللقب فى دورى الأبطال على ملعب الكامب نو أمام دينامو كييف الأوكرانى كما سيغيب المدافع الأوكرانى تشيغرنيسكي بسبب مشاركته مع شاختار دونستيك ناديه السابق فى بطولة كأس الأتحاد هذا العام  و استدعى بيب اللاعب الشاب الذى تألق فى كأس ويمبلى غاى اسولين بسبب غياب المهاجم الفرنسى تييرى هنرى و إليكم تشكيلة البرسا المتوقعة للمباراة:


تشكيلة برشلونة المتوقعة :


*فالديز*

*أبيدال - بويول - بيكي  - ألفيس*

*كيتا - توريه - تشافي*

*إنيستا - ابراهيموفيتش -ميسي*

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشكيلة الأنتر للقاء الثلاثاء 


يخوض خوزيه مورينهو الجولة الثانية من دورى الأبطال خارج الجوزيبي مياتزا عقب التعادل بهدف لهدف فى ميلانو مع برشلونة فى الجولة الأول يذهب الانتر إلى روسيا من أجل مواجهة روبن كازان الروسى الذى تلقى الهزيمة بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف أمام دينامو كييف الأوكرانى فى الجولة الأولى من عصبة الأبطال و إليكم تشكيلة الأنتر المتوقعة للقاء الثلاثاء : 
 
تشكيلة الإنتر المتوقعة :

*سيزار*

*تشيفو     صامويل     لوسيو      مايكون*

*زانيتي  - مونتارى -كامبياسو - ستانكوفيش*

*ميليتو - ايتو*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]يسلمو يا مان على الأخبار  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

الأنتر يخرج بالتعادل من روسيا 
أهدر فريق إنتر ميلان نقطتين أخريين في المجموعة السادسة بالدور الأول من بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم بعدما سقط في فخ التعادل للمرة الثانية وتعادل مع مضيفه روبين كزان الروسي1/1 اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة.

ورفع إنتر ميلان رصيده إلى نقطتين في المركز الثاني بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف المتصدر دينامو كييف الأوكراني والذي يحل ضيفا على برشلونة الأسباني اليوم في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة.

أما روبين كزان فقد حصد اليوم النقطة الأولى له في المجموعة حيث كان قد خسر مباراته الأولى أمام دينامو كييف.

وافتتح أليخاندرو دومينجيز التسجيل لروبين كزان بعد عشر دقائق من بداية المباراة ثم أدرك إنتر ميلان التعادل في الدقيقة 27 بهدف للاعب ديان ستانكوفيتش.

وأنهى إنتر ميلان المباراة بعشرة لاعبين فقط حيث طرد لاعبه ماريو بالوتيللي في الدقيقة 60 لحصوله على الإنذار الثاني.


صور اللقاء

----------


## The Gentle Man

البرسا يتصدر مجموعته بهدفين 

تمكن برشلونة من التحليق فى قمة المجموعة السادسة من دورى الأبطال عقب تحقيقه فوزه الأوروبى الأول هذا العام على حساب دينامو كييف فى الكامب نو بهدفين نظيفين من توقيع الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسى فى الدقيقة الـ 27 و المهاجم الشاب البديل بيدرو فى الدقيقة الـ 76 ليرتفع رصيد برشلونة إلى اربعة نقاط فى قمة المجموعة بينما يقف دينامو كييف عند النقطة الثالثة كثانى المجموعة السادسة.

صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

إعصار الأرسنال يسقط أولمبياكوس بهدفين 
فى مباراة من جانب واحد تمكن أرسنال من هز شباك ضيفه فى ملعب الإمارات اولمبياكوس اليونانى مرتين ليحقق آرسين فنجر الفوز الثاني للأرسنال فى المجموعة الثامنة من دورى الأبطال , سجل أهداف الأرسنال المهاجم الهولندي روبن فان بيرسى فى الدقيقة الـ 78 من تمريرة من زميله المهاجم البديل إدواردو داسيلفا و سجل ثانى أهداف المدفعجية الموهوب الروسى أندريه آرشفين من تسلل لم يراه حكم الراية فى الدقيقة الـ 86 ومن كعب أشبه بما فعله نجمنا العربى الكبير رابح مادجر ليصل الأرسنال لـ 6 نقاط بينما يتوقف ألمبياكوس عند 3 نقاط . 
صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الفيولا يسقط ليفربول فى فلورنسا 
على ملعب أرتيميو فرانكى فى فلورنسا سقط ليفربول للمرة الأولى أوروبيا هذا العام أمام مستضيفه فيورنتينا بهدفين مقابل لا شىء عن طريق مهاجم الجبل الأسود ستيفان يوفيتيتش فى الدقيقتين الـ 28 و الـ 37 ليحقق فيورنتينا نقاطه الثلاثة الأولى فى البطولة و يبقى ليفربول عند النقطة الثالثة فى مباراة عانى فيها ليفربول هجوميا بسبب قوة دفاع فريق المدرب كلاوديو سيزاري برانديلي  
صور اللقاء

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

مبروك برشلونة

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مانشستر يونايتد يجتاز فولفسبورج وريال مدريد يتلاعب بمرسيليا في دوري الأبطال 

قلب فريق مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي تأخره بهدف أمام فولفسبورج الألماني إلى الفوز 2/1 اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم وواصل ريال مدريد انطلاقته الصاروخية في الموسم الحالي وتغلب على ضيفه مرسيليا الفرنسي بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة.

وفي باقي المباريات قاد الفرنسي نيكولاس أنيلكا فريقه تشيلسي الإنجليزي للفوز على مضيفه ابويل نيقوسيا القبرصي بهدف نظيف بينما سقط ميلان الإيطالي أمام ضيفه زيوريخ السويسري صفر/1 .

وانتهت الملحمة الكروية التي جمعت بين بايرن ميونيخ الألماني وضيفه يوفنتوس الإيطالي بالتعادل السلبي بينما تغلب بوردو الفرنسي على مكابي حيفا الإسرائيلي بهدف نظيف أحرزه مايكل سياني.

وتغلب بورتو البرتغالي على ضيفه أتليتكو مدريد الأسباني 2/صفر وسيسكا موسكو الروسي على ضيفه بيشكتاش التركي 2/1 .


 
مانشستر يونايتد VS فولفسبورغ ( 2 - 1 )
ويدين مانشستر يونايتد بالفضل في هذا الفوز لنجميه ريان جيجز ومايكل كاريك. 
وعانى مانشستر يونايتد طويلا أمام فولفسبورج في المجموعة الثانية على ملعب "أولد ترافورد" واضطر لإجراء تغيير مبكر بعدما غادر الإنجليزي الدولي مايكل أوين الملعب مصابا ليتم الدفع بالمهاجم البلغاري ديميتار برباتوف.

وأضاف برباتوف بعض الإثارة لأداء مانشستر قبل أن يضع كاريك في موقف الانفراد ولكن حارس فولفسبورج دييجو بيناجليو كان له بالمرصاد.

وكاد حامل لقب الدوري الألماني أن يتقدم بهدف مع بداية الشوط الثاني ولكن ريكاردو كوستا سدد بعيدا قبل أن يطلق أندرسون قذيفة صاروخية تصدى لها بيناجليو بثبات.

وتقدم فولفسبورج بهدف في الدقيقة 56 عندما تفوق إدين دزيكو على باتريس إيفرا وارتقى برأسه لعرضية ماكوتو هاسيبي إلى داخل الشباك.

واستمر تقدم فولفسبورج ثلاث دقائق فقط حيث عادل جيجز النتيجة للفريق الإنجليزي بعدما سدد ضربة حرة مباشرة اصطدمت بالمدافعين وسكنت شباك بيناجليو.

واندفع مانشستر إلى الهجوم بحثا عن هدف الفوز وهو ما تحقق بالفعل عن طريق كاريك قبل 12 دقيقة على نهاية المباراة من تسديدة رائعة من على حدود منطقة الجزاء.

وقال دزيكو"من المؤسف أن الهدف الذي أحرزته لم يكن كافيا".

وتصدر مانشستر ترتيب المجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام فولفسبورج وسيسكا موسكو الذي تغلب على بيشكتاش 2/1 بفضل هدفي الان دزاجوييف وميلوس كراسكيتش.


بايرن ميونخ VS  يوفنتوس ( 0 - 0 )
وفرض التعادل السلبي نفسه على المباراة بين بايرن ميونيخ ويوفنتوس على ملعب "أليانز أرينا".

وقال لويس فان جال مدرب بايرن ميونيخ "صنعنا الكثير من الفرص المحققة ولكننا لم نستغلها وهذا أمر مخيب للآمال".

وكاد النجم الفرنسي فرانك ريبيري أن يحرز هدفا رائعا لبايرن في الدقيقة 19 بعدما مر من بين اثنين من مدافعي وسدد الكرة من فوق الحارس الدولي جيانلويجي بوفون ولكن العارضة كانت له بالمرصاد.

وسنحت بعض الفرص ليوفنتوس في الشوط الأول وتفوق حارس بايرن هانو يورج بات على نفسه وأنقذ فريقه من هدف محقق في الدقيقة 33 إثر تسديدة صاروخية من ماورو كامورانيزي.

وفشل ميروسلاف كلوزه في تسجيل هدف محقق لبايرن في الدقيقة 60 بعدما أهداه ريبيري تمريرة سحرية.

ورفع بايرن رصيده إلى أربع نقاط في صدارة المجموعة الأولى بالتساوي مع بوردو مقابل نقطتين يوفنتوس بينما ظل مكابي حيفا بلا رصيد من النقاط.



ريال مدريد vS مرسيليا ( 3 - 0 )
وتصدر ريال مدريد ترتيب المجموعة الثالثة برصيد ست نقاط بعدما تغلب على مرسيليا بثلاثية نظيفة جاءت جميعها في الشوط الثاني.

وافتتح رونالدو التسجيل في الدقيقة 58 مستغلا خطأ حارس مرسيليا ستيف مانداندا ثم حصل اللاعب نفسه على ضربة جزاء بعد ثلاث دقائق أحرز منها البرازيلي كاكا الهدف الثاني للفريق.

وأضاف رونالدو الهدف الثاني له والثالث لفريقه في الدقيقة 64 ليواصل الانطلاقة القوية للنادي الملكي تحت قيادة المدرب مانويل بيليجريني.


ميلان VS زيورخ ( 0 - 1 )
وفي مباراة أخرى بالمجموعة نفسها استعاد زيوريخ توازنه بعد الهزيمة الساحقة 2/5 أمام ريال مدريد وتغلب على المارد الإيطالي ميلان بهدف نظيف سجله هانو تهينين في الدقيقة العاشرة ليتساوى الفريق مع ميلان برصيد ثلاث نقاط.


ابويل نيقوسيا VS تشيلسي ( 1 - 0 )
وحافظ تشيلسي على صدارة المجموعة الرابعة برصيد ست نقاط بتغلبه على مضيفه ابويل نيقوسيا بهدف نظيف سجله أنيلكا.

بورتو VS اتليتكو مدريد ( 2 - 0 )
ويأتي بورتو في المركز الثاني برصيد ثلاث نقاط بعد فوزه على أتليتكو مدريد بهدفين نظيفين حملا توقيع فالكاو ورونالدو.

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور المباريات



الريال ومرسيليا 
































 

المان مع فولفسبورغ 


































المانشفت مع فريق السيده العجوز 






































ميلان مع زيورخ 




































تشيلسي مع ابيول قبرص

----------


## The Gentle Man

قطع فريقا أشبيلية الأسباني ، وليون الفرنسي شوطا كبيرا نحو التأهل للدور الثاني (دور الستة عشر) بدوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم بعدما حققا الفوز اليوم الثلاثاء في مباراتيهما بالجولة الثالثة من مباريات دور المجموعات ، في حين يواجه برشلونة الأسباني مهمة أصعب بعدما خسر على أرضه أمام روبين كازان الروسي.

وتغلب أشبيلية على مضيفه شتوتجارت الألماني 3/1 في المجموعة السابعة ، وسجل الأرجنتيني الدولي سيزار دلجادو هدفا في الوقت القاتل ليقود ليون إلى الفوز على مضيفه ليفربول الإنجليزي 2/1 في المجموعة الخامسة.

 

برشلونه VS روبين كازان ( 1 - 2 )
وفي برشلونة ، تلقى الفريق حامل لقب البطولة الأوروبية صدمة بهزيمته 1 / 2 أمام روبين كازان الروسي الذي يشارك في البطولة للمرة الأولى والذي تقدم بعد دقيقة واحدة من المباراة بهدف للاعب خط وسطه ، ألكسندر ريازانتسيف.

وأدرك السويدي زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش التعادل لبرشلونة بعد دقيقتين من بداية الشوط الثاني قبل أن يحسم التركي الدولي جوكدنيز قارادينيز المباراة لصالح الفريق الروسي بهدف الفوز 2/1 في الدقيقة 72 .

وكاد يايا توريه أن يدرك التعادل لبرشلونة في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع للمباراة ، بيد أن العارضة تصدت للكرة قبل أن يشتتها الدفاع.

وتجمد رصيد برشلونة عند أربع نقاط في صدارة المجموعة السادسة ، بفارق الأهداف فقط ، أمام دينامو كييف الأوكراني وروبين كازان.

انتر ميلان VS ديناموكييف ( 2 - 2 )

ورفع إنتر ميلان الإيطالي رصيده إلى ثلاث نقاط في المركز الرابع الأخير ، بعدما تعادل على أرضه مع دينامو كييف 2/2 في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة.

.
شتوتجارت VS اشبيلية ( 3 - 1 )

وفي شتوتجارت ، سجل الفرنسي الدولي سيبستيان سكيلاتشي هدفين لأشبيلية ليقود الفريق الأسباني إلى فوز ضاعف الضغوط الواقعة على ماركوس بابل المدير الفني لشتوتجارت منذ البداية المتواضعة للفريق الموسم الحالي من الدوري الألماني (بوندسليجا).

ورفع أشبيلية رصيده إلى تسع نقاط ليتصدر المجموعة السابعة بفارق خمس نقاط أمام يونيريا الروماني ، وسبع نقاط أمام شتوتجارت .

جلاسجو رينجرز VS يونيريا ( 1 - 4 )

وفجر يونيريا مفاجأة بفوزه على مضيفه جلاسجو رينجرز الاسكتلندي 4/1 في المباراة الأخرى بالمجموعة. وتجمد رصيد الفريق الاسكتلندي عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الرابع الأخير.

وافتتح بيدرو مينديز التسجيل لجلاسجو في الدقيقة الثانية ثم أدرك بيلاسكو التعادل للفريق الروماني ففي الدقيقة 32 .

وفي الشوط الثاني سدد برونو فيرنانديز كرة ارتطمت باللاعب كايل لافرتي لاعب جلاسجو لتسكن شباك فريقه عن طريق الخطأ في الدقيقة 49 .

وبعد عشر دقائق ، سجل لي مكلوش لاعب رينجرز هدفا عن طريق الخطأ أيضا في مرمى فريقه ، قبل أن يختتم براندان التسجيل بالهدف الرابع ليونيريا في الدقيقة 65 من ضربة حرة.


الكمار VS ارسنال ( 1 - 1 )

وأهدر أرسنال الإنجليزي فرصة تعزيز موقعه في صدارة المجموعة الثامنة بعدما تعادل مع مضيفه الكمار الهولندي 1/1 .

وحصد أرسنال نقطة واحدة فقط من التعادل ليرفع رصيده إلى سبع نقاط في الصدارة بفارق نقطة واحدة أمام أوليمبياكوس اليوناني ، وخمس نقاط أمام الكمار.

كادت المباراة أن تنتهي بفوز أرسنال بهدف سجله سيسك فابريجاس في الدقيقة 36 ، لكن الكمار خطف هدف التعادل 1/1 في الثواني الأخيرة من اللقاء ، سجله ديفيد منديز دا سيلفا.

اوليمباكوس VS ستاندرليج ( 2 - 1 )

ورفع أوليمبياكوس رصيده إلى ست نقاط بعدما تغلب 2/1 على ضيفه ستاندرليج البلجيكي الذي تجمد رصيده عند نقطة واحدة في المركز الرابع الأخير.

ليفربول VS ليون ( 1 - 2 )

ديبرينسيني VS فيورنتينا ( 4 - 3 )

وفي المجموعة الخامسة أصبح ليفربول في أزمة حقيقية بعد هزيمته على أرضه أمام ليون الذي رفع رصيده إلى تسع نقاط في صدارة المجموعة بفارق ثلاث نقاط أمام فيورنتينا الإيطالي الذي تغلب اليوم على مضيفه ديبرينسيني المجري 4/3 .

وتجمد رصيد ليفربول عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثالث بينما ظل الفريق المجري بدون رصيد من النقاط في المركز الرابع الأخير ، حيث تلقى اليوم الهزيمة الثالثة له.

وقال جيمي كاراجر لاعب ليفربول إن فريقه سقط في فخ التعادل إثر هجمة مرتدة سريعة على مرماه في النهاية.

وأضاف "لم نكن نريد الهزيمة ولكن تلك الأشياء واردة. لم نقدم أداء جيدا وسيصعب ذلك من مهمتنا.

----------


## The Gentle Man

صور لقاء برشلونه مع روبين كازان 









































صور لقاء ليفربول مع ليون 
































صور لقاء انتر مع دينموكييف





































صور لقاء الكمار مع ارسنال

----------


## احمد العزايزة

بدي صور لقاء الكبير ميلان مع الصغير ريال مدريد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

فالنسيا يفك شفرة الدفاع الروسى ويقود المان للفوز على سيسكا موسكو  

دعم فريق مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي موقفه في صراع التأهل إلى دور الستة عشر لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم بعدما قاده لاعب خط وسطه ، الإكوادوري لويس انطونيو فالنسيا ، للفوز على مضيفه سيسكا موسكو بهدف نظيف اليوم الأربعاء في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بدور المجموعات للبطولة.

وبدت المباراة في طريقها للانتهاء بالتعادل السلبي ، بيد أن فالنسيا نجح في تسجيل هدف قاتل لحامل لقب الدوري الإنجليزي قبل أربع دقائق على نهاية المباراة.

ورفع مانشستر يونايتد رصيده إلى تسع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات بفارق ست نقاط أمام سيسكا موسكو وفولفسبورج الألماني الذي يلتقي مع بيشكتاش التركي في اسطنبول في وقت لاحق اليوم.

وسيطر مانشستر على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الأول على استاد "لوزينكي" ، ولكن دون أن يصنع فرص حقيقية .

كاد بول سكولز أن يحرز هدفا لمانشستر تحت قيادة مدربه سير أليكس فيرجسون من تسديدة بعيدة المدى في الدقيقة 25 ولكن إيجور اكينفيف حول الكرة بصعوبة إلى ضربة ركنية.

وأهدر ناني فرصة ثمينة لمانشستر في الدقيقة 59 بعدما ارتقى برأسه لتمريرة جاري نيفيل ، ولكن اكينفيف كان له بالمرصاد.

وفشل توماس نيسيد في التعامل مع ضربة حرة مباشرة ، شكلت أخطر فرصة لأصحاب الأرض ، فيما حرمت العارضة فالنسيا من تسجيل هدف محقق للفريق الضيف قبل ثماني دقائق على نهاية المباراة.

ولكن المباراة انقلبت عقبا على رأس قبل أربع دقائق على النهاية عندما سدد فالنسيا كرة من مسافة قريبة سكنت الشباك من متابعة لرأسية ديميتار برباتوف التي جاءت إثر تمريرة رائعة من ناني.

وبعد الفوز في مباراة اليوم ، عادل مانشستر الرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات بدون الهزيمة والمسجل باسم أياكس أمستردام الهولندي برصيد 14 مباراة.

 
صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

إستطاع نادي ميلان الإيطالي الفوز على نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني صاحب الأرض و الضيافة في الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات من بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا ، اللقاء الذي يعتبره البعض " ديربي أوروبا أو كلاسيكو أوروبا " ، حيث أن الميلان يعتبر الفريق الأول من ناحية تحقيق الألقاب العالمية ، بينما ريال مدريد الفريق الأول من ناحية الألقاب الأوروبية ، و هو أكثر من حقق لقب دوري أبطال أوروبا برصيد 9 مرات ، و من ثم يأتي ميلان برصيد 7 مرات .

قبل بداية المباراة ، كانت أغلب التوقعات و الترشيحات هي لفوز نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني ، و ذلك بعد كثرة مشاكل نادي ميلان الإيطالي في الفترة الأخيرة و النتائج السلبية ، بينما نادي ريال مدريد حقق العديد من النتائج الإيجابية في الفترة الأخيرة رغم الخسارة الوحيدة أمام إشبيلية ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن اللقاء في أرض ريال مدريد و في ملعب سانتياغو بيرنابيو ، حيث يذكر بأن قبل ذلك اللقاء فإن الميلان لم يفز أبداً أمام ريال مدريد في ملعبه في إسبانيا .

ريال مدريد دخل المباراة و غيابات مهمة من ناحية الفريق ، أبرزها البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو و غوتي ، بينما الميلان غاب عن صفوفه جاتوزو و أباتي و بونيرا و غيرهم و الأهم بالنسبة للفريق هما الحارسين الأول و الثاني كريستيان أبياتي و ماركو ستروراري ، حتى شارك الحارس الثالث للفريق نيلسون ديدا في المباراة كأساسي ، كما حصل أمام روما في اللقاء الماضي ، حين أصيب ستروراري قبل ساعات قليلة من المباراة .

بداية المباراة كانت بأجواء كبيرة و مثيرة من قبل الجميع ، سواءاً كان حول الإعلام أو الجماهير أو اللاعبين أو المدربين ، دخل في مقدمة نادي مدريد و في خط الهجوم كل من قائد الفريق راؤول و الفرنسي بنزيما بعد أن كانت هناك فرص لمشاركة هيغوين بدلاً من الفرنسي ، و في خط الوسط كل من كاكا و غرانيرو كما كان متوقع ، بالإضافة إلى لسانا ديارا و تشابي ألونسو ، بينما الميلان دخل المباراة بخطة 4-3-3 ، و في خط المقدمة كل من باتو و رونالدينيو و إنزاغي ، و في خط الوسط سيدورف و بيرلو و أمبروسيني .

في بداية المباراة كانت هناك العديد من المحاولات من نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني و الضغط على الفريق الإيطالي ، و إلى الدقيقة التاسعة عشر ، حتى سدد الإسباني الصغير غرانيرو تسديدة غير قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء أتت إلى الحارس البرازيلي ديدا حارس الميلان إلا أن الحارس لم يستطع السيطرة على الكرة بشكل جيد حتى سقطت من يده ، و أتى راؤول و بشكل سريع و أدخل الكرة في شباك الميلان و أعلن عن الهدف الأول لصالح فريقه .

و تواصلت بعد ذلك المحاولات بين الفريقين و الطرفين ، و لم تكن هناك الكثير من الفرص و المحاولات الخطيرة جداً في الشوط الأول ، لكن أبرز ما حصل في الشوط الأول و قبل هدف راؤول تدخل المدافع زامبروتا على المهاجم بنزيما داخل منطقة الجزاء ، و كانت هناك شكوك كبيرة حول وجود ضربة جزاء لصالح نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني ، لكن حكم المباراة لم يحتسب أي شيء .

في الشوط الثاني الميلان ظهر بشكل مختلف تماماً عن الشوط الأول ، كما حصل في لقاء الفريق الماضي أمام روما حين قلب المباراة في الشوط الثاني ، و رغم محاولات من نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني إلا أن بيرلو في الدقيقة الثانية و الستون سدد تسديدة قوية و ذكية من خارج منطقة الجزاء و سجل هدف التعادل لصالح الميلان .

و بعدها بخمسة دقائق تقريباً مرر قائد الميلان أمبروسيني تمريره رائعة إلى مهاجم الفريق ألكسندر باتو الذي تقدم و إستفاد من الخطأ الذي حصل بين ألبيول و كاسياس و سجل الهدف الثاني و التقدم لنادي ميلان ، و عاد من جديد نادي ريال مدريد الإسباني المحاولة لتعديل النتيجة و إستطاع بعد عشرة دقائق التسجيل عن طريق اللاعب الهولندي البديل درينثي الذي سدد تسديدة قوية و مفاجأة على حارس الميلان ديدا و سجل هدف التعادل من جديد .

و من ثم واصل الفريقين للمحاولة من جديد للتقدم ، و إلى الدقيقة الثامنة و الثمانين حتى حصل الميلان على ضربة زاوية و بعد تمريره إلى مدافع الميلان تياغو سيلفا سجل هدفاً لصالح الميلان ، لكن الحكم ألغى الهدف و حصل بعد ذلك خلاف بين راؤول و رونالدينيو و نيستا ، حتى حصل نيستا و راؤول على بطاقة صفراء ، و بعدها بدقيقة تقريباً إستطاع الميلان الإستفادة من عكسية ذكية من سيدورف الذي توقف عند منطقة جزاء نادي ريال مدريد و مرر تمريره رائعة إلى باتو الذي سدد الكرة بسرعه ليسجل هدف الفوز و الثالث لصالح الميلان ، و حافظ بعد ذلك نادي ميلان الإيطالي على نتيجة المباراة إلى النهاية ، حتى إستطاع الفوز في المباراة ، و الآن أصبح الميلان و ريال مدريد في المركز الأول في المجموعة الثالثة و برصيد 6 نقاط ، لكن الأفضلية لريال مدريد بسبب عدد الأهداف ، و من ثم يأتي كل من زيورخ و مارسيليا بنفس المركز و برصيد ثلاثة نقاط .


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسي ومانشستر يواصلان الانتصارات بدوري الأبطال
في المجموعة الثانية ، قاد لاعب خط الوسط الإكوادوري ، لويس انطونيو فالنسيا، فريقه مانشستر يونايتد للفوز على مضيفه سيسكا موسكو بهدف.

وبدت المباراة في طريقها للانتهاء بالتعادل السلبي ، بيد أن فالنسيا نجح في تسجيل هدف قاتل لحامل لقب الدوري الإنجليزي قبل أربع دقائق على نهاية المباراة.

ورفع مانشستر يونايتد رصيده إلى تسع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات بفارق ست نقاط أمام سيسكا موسكو وخمس نقاط أمام فولفسبورج الألماني الذي تعادل سلبيا مع بيشكتاش التركي .

وسيطر مانشستر على مجريات اللعب في الشوط الأول على استاد "لوزينكي ولكن دون أن يصنع فرص حقيقية .

كاد بول سكولز أن يحرز هدفا لمانشستر تحت قيادة مدربه سير أليكس فيرجسون من تسديدة بعيدة المدى في الدقيقة 25 ، ولكن إيجور اكينفيف حول الكرة بصعوبة إلى ضربة ركنية.

وأهدر ناني فرصة ثمينة لمانشستر في الدقيقة 59 بعدما ارتقى برأسه لتمريرة جاري نيفيل ، ولكن اكينفيف كان له بالمرصاد.

وفشل توماس نيسيد في التعامل مع ضربة حرة مباشرة ، شكلت أخطر فرصة لأصحاب الأرض ، فيما حرمت العارضة فالنسيا من تسجيل هدف محقق للفريق الضيف قبل ثماني دقائق على نهاية المباراة.

ولكن المباراة انقلبت تماما قبل أربع دقائق على النهاية عندما سدد فالنسيا كرة من مسافة قريبة سكنت الشباك من متابعة لرأسية ديميتار برباتوف التي جاءت إثر تمريرة رائعة من ناني.

وبعد الفوز في مباراة اليوم ، عادل مانشستر الرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات بدون الهزيمة والمسجل باسم أياكس أمستردام الهولندي برصيد 14 مباراة.

وفي المجموعة الأولى ، أحرز بوردو الفرنسي هدفا في مرماه وأضاع ضربتي جزاء ولكنه فاز في النهاية 2/1 على ضيفه بايرن ميونيخ الذي أنهى المباراة بتسعة لاعبين بعد طرد توماس مولر ودانيل فان بوتين.

وبدأ بايرن المباراة في فرنسا بشكل مثالي عندما أحرز مايكل سياني هدفا عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه ليمنح الأفضلية للفريق الألماني ولكنه عوض هذا الخطأ الفادح في الدقيقة 29 وأدرك التعادل لفريقه.

وبعد دقيقة واحدة ، تعرض مولر للطرد إثر حصوله على البطاقة الصفراء الثانية ثم أضاف مارك بلانوس الهدف الثاني لأصحاب الأرض قبل أربع دقائق على نهاية الشوط الأول من تسديدة رائعة بقدمه اليمنى.

وتصدى يورج بات لضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 66 قبل أن يحرم القائم لوكا توني من تسجيل هدف التعادل لبايرن.

وحصل فان بوتين على بطاقة حمراء مباشرة بعد عرقلته لمروان الشماخ داخل منطقة الجزاء أدت لاحتساب ضربة جزاء للفريق الفرنسي ولكن بات لعب دور البطولة مجددا وتصدى لضربة الجزاء.

وتصدر بوردو ترتيب المجموعة برصيد سبع نقاط بفارق نقطتين أمام يوفنتوس الذي تغلب على مكابي حيف الإسرائيلي بهدف نظيف سجله جيورجيو كيليني فيما تراجع بايرن للمركز الثالث برصد أربع نقاط.

وتصدر تشيلسي الإنجليزي المجموعة الرابعة برصيد تسع نقاط بعدما سحق أتليتكو مدريد الأسباني بأربعة أهداف نظيفة أحرز منها سالمون كالو هدفين وأضاف فرانك لامبارد هدف وجاء الهدف الأخر بتوقيع لويس بيريا عن طريق الخطأ في مرمى فريقه

واحتل بورتو المركز الثاني بالمجموعة برصيد ست نقاط بعد فوزه على ابويل نيقوسيا القبرصي 2/1 .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شوف فرحة ميلان وخيبة امل ريال مدريد

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 
 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اليوفى يكرر فوزه على مكابى 

حقق اليوفينتوس الفوز الثانى على حساب مكابى فى دورى المجموعات بهدف نظيف من خلال لاعب وسط الفريق ماورو كامرونيزي فى الدقيقة الـ 45 من زمن شوط اللقاء الأول , بهذا الفوز حقق اليوفى فوزه الثانى فى المجموعة الأولى ليصل لوصافة المجموعة برصيد 8 نقاط خلف المتصدر الفرنسى بوردو بـ 10 نقاط بينما جاء البايرن فى المركز الثالث بأربعة نقاط و قبع مكابى فى ذيل المجموعة بصفر من النقاط . 


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

سسكا موسكو يأجل تأهل اليونايتد 

دفع السير أليكس فيرجسون ثمن إستهتاره بسسكا موسكو وكاد أن يتلقى هزيمته الأوروبية الأولى هذا الموسم على حساب سسكا موسكو على ملعب الأولد ترافورد فى الجولة الرابعة من الأبطال , أراح فيرجسون نجومه واين روني و باتريس إيفرا عن التشكيلة الأساسية مما تسبب فى تقدم الروس بهدف الان دزاجوييف  فى الدقيقة الـ 25 قبل أن يعادل مايكل أوين النتيجة فى الدقيقة الـ 29 .
الدقيقة الـ 30 شهدت عودة سسكا موسكو بالهدف الثانى عن طريق ميلوس كراسيتش و سجل فاسيلي بيريزوتسكي ثالث أهداف سسكا موسكو فى الدقيقة الـ 47 مما أدى لفيرجسون لإدخال اوراقه الرابحة التي حولت الدفة للشياطين الحمر و أنقذت اليونايتد من الهزيمة بهدف لبول سكولز فى الدقيقة الـ 84 و هدف ثالث لأنتونيو فالنسيا فى الدقيقة الـ 90 .
بهذا التعادل يتصدر اليونايتد المجموعة الثانية بـ 10 نقاط و يحتاج لنقطة وحيدة من أجل التأهل الرسمي لدور الـ 16 . 


صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

تشيلسى يتأهل رسمياّ بالتعادل فى مدريد 

فى مباراة تنافسية بين سيرجيو اجويرو مهاجم الأتليتكو و ديديه دروجبا مهاجم البلوز نجح البديل الأرجنتيني أجويرو فى إهداء نقطة التعادل لكوكي فلوريس مدرب الأتليتكو وجماهير الفيسنتي كالديرون عقب نهاية اللقاء بتعادل الفريقين بهدفين لكلا منهما , سجل اجويرو هدفى الأتليتكو فى الدقيقتين الـ 66 , 90 بينما سجل الفيل الإيفوارى دروجبا هدفى الزرق فى الدقيقتين الـ 83 , 88 ليقبع تشيلسى فى صدارة المجموعة الـ4 برصيد 10 نقاط ويتأهل برفقة بورتو  صاحب النقاط الـ 9 إلى دور الـ 16 من دورى الأبطال هذا الموسم . 

شاهد صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الميلان والريال يتقاسمان نقاط السان سيرو 

تقاسم كلا من الميلان وريال مدريد نقاط مباراتهم فى الجولة الرابعة من دورى الأبطال على ملعب السان سيرو عقب التعادل بهدف لكلا الفريقين ليصل كلا الفريقين للنقطة السابعة من أربعة مباريات كمتصدرين للمجوعة الثالثة , سجل كريم بنزيما هدف الريال الأول فى الدقيقة الـ 29 بينما أحرز البرازيلي رونالدينهو هدف التعادل للميلانيستا من ضربة جزاء فى الدقيقة الـ 35 . 
 


شاهد صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

ايتو يقود الانتر الى ربع نهائى دورى الأبطال 
سجل المهاجم الكاميروني صاميول إيتو هدفا قاد به إنتر ميلان الإيطالي إلى الفوز على مضيفه تشيلسي بهدف نظيف مساء أمس الثلاثاء ليصعد الفريق الإيطالي إلى دور الثمانية بدوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم على حساب الفريق اللندني.

وكان إنتر ميلان تغلب على تشيلسي 2/1 ذهابا في ميلانو ، وبذلك يفوز الفريق الإيطالي 3/1 في مجموع لقاءي الذهاب والإياب بدور الستة عشر ويخوض قرعة دور الثمانية للبطولة بعد غد الجمعة.

ودفع البرتغالي جوزيه مورينيو ، المدير الفني لفريق إنتر ميلان ، بالثلاثي إيتو ودييجو ميليتو وجوران بانديف في هجوم الفريق.

وبدأ كل من الفريقين المباراة مهاجما سعيا من إنتر ميلان لتدعيم تقدمه ورغبة من تشيلسي في إحراز الهدف الذي يؤهله إلى دور الثمانية ، بعدما سجل خارج أرضه في مباراة الذهاب.

وطالب لاعبو تشيلسي بضربة جزاء بدعوى قيام المدافع البرازيلي لوسيو بعرقلة فلوران مالودا داخل منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة السادسة لكن الحكم الألماني فولفجانج شتارك أشار بمواصلة اللعب.

وبعدها كاد النجم الألماني مايكل بالاك أن يتقدم لتشيلسي لكنه سدد الكرة فوق العارضة دون تدخل من البرازيلي خوليو سيزار حارس مرمى إنتر ميلان.

كذلك شن المهاجم الإيفواري ديديه دروجبا هجمة خطيرة على مرمى إنتر ميلان لكن المدافع مايكون نجح في إحباطها.

وأتيحت أفضل فرص إنتر ميلان في الشوط الأول أمام إيتو عندما أخطأ جون تيري قائد فريق تشيلسي في التعامل بشكل مناسب مع تمريرة من مايكون ، لكن إيتو أخفق في استغلال الفرصة.

وكاد مالودا أن يتقدم لتشيلسي في الوقت القاتل من الشوط الأول لكن والتر صامويل نجح في إخماد الهجمة ، لينتهي الشوط بالتعادل السلبي.

وفي الدقيقة 78 نجح إنتر ميلان في هز شباك تشيلسي في عقر داره ووسط جماهيره ، عندما مرر ويسلي شنايدر الكرة إلى إيتو ليسددها ببراعة في شباك روس تيرنبول الحارس الثالث لتشيلسي.

وتبددت أمال تشيلسي في الصعود قبل خمس دقائق من نهاية المباراة عندما حصل دروجبا على البطاقة الحمراء مباشرة للخشونة مع تياجو موتا.

وكاد إيتو أن يضيف الهدف الثاني له ولفريقه لكن تيرنبول تألق في التصدي للكرة.

وسيفتقد مورينيو جهود المدافعين موتا ولوسيو في ذهاب دور الثمانية ، بعدما حصل كل منهما على الإنذار الثاني في مباراة الأمس.

جدير بالذكر أن هذه هي المرة الأولى خلال سبعة مواسم التي يخفق فيها تشيلسي في الوصول إلى الدور قبل النهائي ببطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا.
 
صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الساحر ميسي يواصل تألقه ويقود برشلونة لدور الثمانية في دوري الأبطال 
لم يجد العملاق الأسباني برشلونة أي صعوبة في إسقاط ضيفه الألماني شتوتجارت بأربعة أهداف نظيفة مساء أمس الأربعاء في إياب دور الستة عشر لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم ، ليتأهل الفريق عن جدارة واستحقاق إلى دور الثمانية.

وجاء تأهل برشلونة إلى الدور التالي عبر الفوز في مجموع لقاءي الذهاب والإياب 5/1 بعد انتهاء مباراة الذهاب بالتعادل الإيجابي 1/1 .

ولعب الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي دور البطولة في فريق برشلونة على ملعب كامب نو وأحرز الهدفين الأول والثالث للفريق فيما تكفل بيدرو رودريجيز بتسجيل الهدف الثاني.

وقال ميسي ، الذي سجل ثلاثة أهداف (هاتريك) في شباك فالنسيا يوم الأحد الماضي ، :"كانت ليلة أخرى جيدة بالنسبة لنا".

وأضاف :"الآن علينا أن ننتظر لمعرفة هوية منافسنا في دور الثمانية للبطولة".

ووصف بيدرو المباراة بأنها "ممتعة للغاية بالنسبة لنا".

وخاض النادي الكتالوني المباراة دون صانع ألعابه تشابي ، فيما أثار مدرب الفريق جوسيب جوارديولا علامات استفهام بعدما ترك المهاجم السويدي زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش على مقاعد البدلاء.

وافتتح ميسي التسجيل لبرشلونة في الدقيقة 13 بعدما تلقى تمريرة رائعة من يايا توريه وقام بمراوغة اثنين من المدافعين قبل أن يسدد كرة قوية عرفت طريقها للشباك.

وبعد تسع دقائق فقط تسبب الدفاع الهش لشتوتجارت في الهدف الثاني عندما مرر ميسي الكرة إلى يايا توريه في الناحية اليسرى ليمرر النجم الإيفواري بدوره إلى بيدرو الذي لم يجد صعوبة في هز شباك الفريق الألماني.

ولم يقدم الفريق الألماني الأداء المنتظر وبدا غير قادر على مجاراة مضيفه الأسباني ، حيث ظهر الفريق ضعيفا في الدفاع وعاجزا في خط الوسط وغير موجود في الهجوم.

وأحرز ميسي الهدف الثاني له والثالث لفريقه في الدقيقة 60 مستغلا المجهود الرائع من جانب بيدرو وتوريه.

وشارك إبراهيموفيتش من على مقاعد البدلاء ليمرر الكرة إلى بويان كركيتش الذي اختتم أهداف الفريق قبل دقيقة واحدة على النهاية بعدما خدع الحارس ينز ليمان.


صور المباراة

----------


## anoucha

لعبوا مباراة حلوة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ميسي لاعب رائع ونجم برفع الراس مبروك لكل مشجعين ومحبي النادي الكتالوني  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## The Gentle Man

فعلا قدمو مباراه رائعه

----------


## The Gentle Man

أجريت فى مدينة نيون السويسرية الجمعة قرعة دور الثمانية من دورى الأبطال و التى ستقام يوم الثلاثاء والاربعاء 30 / 31 مارس كمباريات ذهاب ويوم الـ الثلاثاء والاربعاء 6 / 7 إبـريل كمباريات الإياب و أوقعت القرعة نادى برشلونة حامل اللقب أمام الأرسنال اللندنى كما وقع الوصيف مانشستر يونايتد أمام بايرن ميونخ الألمانى و إصتطدم الأنتر مع سسكا موسكو الروسى و مواجهة فرنسية خالصة بين ليون وبوردو الفرنسيان .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أرسنال فريق عريق وبطل في الدوري الإنجليزي بس البرشا قدها بس الواحد يقول الله يستر بس

----------


## The Gentle Man

مواجهة قوية بين أتليتكو مدريد وفالنسيا فى الدور ربع النهائى من الدورى الأوربى


أسفرت قرعة دور الـ 8 من بطولة الدورى الأوربى والتى أجريت ظهر اليوم فى سويسرا عن مواجهات قوية حيث يواجه فريق ليفربول الانجليزى بنفيكا البرتغالى ، والانجليزى الآخر فريق فولهام فى مواجهة قوية مع حامل لقب الدورى الألمانى الموسم الماضى فولفسبورغ ، بينما يواجه الألمانى الآخر هامبورغ فريق ستاندرليج البلجيكى ، وتبقى أقوى مواجهات هذا الدور والتى تجمع بين ممثلى أسبانيا أتليتكو مدريد وفالنسيا ، ومن المقرر أن تقام مباريات هذا الدور فى الفترة من 1 الى 8 ابريل القادم .

ومن المنتظر ان يقابل الفائز من ليفربول وبنفيكا الفائز من فالنسيا وأتليتكو مدريد ، فى حين يواجه الفائز من فولفسبورغ وفولهام الفائز من هامبورغ وستاندرليج فى مبارايات الدور نصف النهائى والتى ستقام فى الفترة من 22 الى 29 ابريل القادم ، على أن تلعب المباراة النهائية على ملعب هامبورغ أرينا فى الـ ثانى عشر مايو .

----------


## anoucha

*
آلت قمة آرسنال وضيفه برشلونة إلى التعادل الإيجابي 2/2 في المباراة التي  أقيمت بين الفريقين في جولة الذهاب من الدور ربع النهائي من دوري أبطال  أوروبا وهي القمة التي بدأت كتلونية بهدفين لزلاتان إبراهيموفيتش في  الدقيقتين 49 و54 قبل أن يعادل آرسنال النتيجة بهدفي والكوت في الدقيقة 69  وفابريجاس في الدقيقة 85 من علامة الجزاء.

 العشر دقائق الأولى أشعرتنا وكأننا في قلب كتلونيا بعد الهجوم الضاري الذي  شنه حامل اللقب على أصحاب الأرض فأضاع ميسي وبوسكيتس فرصتين خطيرتين تصدى  لهما ألمونيا ومرتا برداً وسلاماً على عشاق المدفعجية.  ثم عاد إبرا ليضيع  فرصتين خطيرتين لا يمكن للأولى أن تضيع من على بعد 4 ياردات لكن السويدي  "المتسلل" أطاح بها فوق العارضة ثم سدد كرة من الجبهة اليمنى لمست الشباك  من الخارج.
لكن كل هذا لم يكن يساوي شيئاً أمام فرصة رباعية هائلة للبرسا في الدقيقة  14 تألق فيها وتعملق الحارس ألمونيا بعد أن تصدى لإنفراد إبرا ثم لتسديدة  تشافي التي لعبها من على بعد 10 ياردات قبل أن يتكفل أليكساندر سونج بإخراج  الكرة الثالثة والرابعة لتمر بالكاد أسوأ ربع ساعة يمكن أن يتخيلها آرسن  فينجر.
  لكن ذلك لم يكن سوى البداية فاستمر برشلونة مسيطراً وأضاع بيدرو كرة في  الدقيقة 16 أخرجها الدفاع إلى ركنية قبل أن يلعب جيرارد بيكي كرة رأسية لكن  الكرة ذهبت إلى يد ألمونيا ولسان حال الجميع يقول هل هذه المواجهة المليئة  بالندية التي كان ينتظرها الكل ؟ أم أنها مباراة بين برشلونة وأحد فرق  الوسط في الليجا..!
  لكن هذه اللهجة الساخرة بدأت في الإنحسار تدريجياً بعد أن بدأ العملاق  اللندني في إستعادة التوازن والتماسك مع بداية الدعم الجماهيري والتحرك  المميز لبكاري سانيا على الجبهة اليمنى التي بدأت في تشكيل خطورة على  دفاعات البرسا بعرضيات الظهير الفرنسي لكن الفرصة الأخطر كانت في الدقيقة  23 من الجبهة اليسرى عبر تسديدة فرنسي آخر لكن عربي جزائري الأصل اسمه سمير  نصري لكن كرته مرت بجوار القائم.
  فوجئ الجميع بتغيير في الدقيقة 26 أحبط كل المدفعجية بخروج لؤلؤتهم  الروسية أندري أرشافين مصاباً ونزول إيمانويل إيبويه في لقطة أسعدت رجل  واحد في الملعب من غير الكتلونيين هو سفين جوران إريكسون مدرب المنتخب  العاجي الجديد.
  عاد برشلونة للإستحواذ لكن بدون خطورة كالثلث ساعة المجنونة الأولى إلا  من مناوشات إبرا كتسديدته القوية في الدقيقة الـ33 التي مرت بجوار القائم  الأيمن لألمونيا.
  وفي لمحة نادرة جميلة من نيكولاس بندتنر مر الدنماركي في الدقيقة 35 في  الجبهة اليمنى من أكثر من لاعب ولعب الكرة عرضية وجدت رأس آبو ديابي  الضعيفة التي مرت بهدوء قبل أن يتصدى ألمونيا لكرة ميسي السهلة نسبياً ولم  تقع من يديه.
  سقط قلب عشاق البرسا بكرة خطيرة في الدقيقة 37 لبندتنر الذي سدد كرة صدها  فالديس قبل أن ترتد للدنماركي مجدداً ليسددها في القائم قبل أن يكتشف  الجميع أنه كان متسللاً واختفت صافرة ماسيكو بوساكا المتأخرة وسط الصخب  الجماهيري.
  تذكر الجميع أن فابريجاس موجود بعد أن مرر كرة لسمير نصري الذي مر من  الجبهة اليسرى ولعب كرة عرضية أرضية لكن بويول ارتمى وأخرجها بقدمه قبل أن  تصل لبنتدنر الغير مراقب ليتلقى عشاق الجنرز صدمتين جديدتين في نفس الوقت  بعد أن نال "فابري" بطاقة صفراء –ربما تكون قاسية- ستمنعه من المشاركة في  لقاء العودة وخروج ويليام جالاس مصاباً ومشاركة دينيلسون بدلاً منه في ثاني  تغيير إضطراري للآرسنال الذي عاد أليكساندر سونج للعب في قلب دفاعه تاركاً  مكانه للبرازيلي البديل الذي لم يلعب كثيراً بعد أن أطلق بوساكا صافرته  معلناً إنتهاء الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.
  الشوط الثاني بدأ بكارثة على آرسنال، فبعد 24 ثانية بالضبط خرج مانويل  ألمونيا بدون داعي ليواجه إبراهيموفيتس المراقب من أليكساندر سونج ليلعبها  السويدي ساقطة جميلة من فوقه محرزاً الهدف الأول وليفسد مانويل ألمونيا  كعكة الشوط الأول التي صنعها بعد أن ألقى ببعض الرمال عليها جعلتها تفقد كل  معناها.
  كاد بيدرو أن يضاعف الغلة في الدقيقة 51 بتسديدة قوية قبل أن يرد آرسنال  بكرة خطيرة جداً عندما رفع كليتشي كرة عرضية لتجد بنتدنر المندفع من الخلف  الذي وضعها بلا عقل قوية في وسط المرمى ليتصدى لها فالديس ليرد البرسا  برأسية أقل خطورة من تشافي مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن.
  ازدادت معاناة الجنرز في الدقيقة 59 بعد أن شاهدنا إبرا "الإنتر واليوفي"  بعد أن تلقى تمريرة من تشافي مشابهة لتمريرة الهدف الأول بين كليتشي وسونج  وهي التمريرة التي لم يخرج ألمونيا لمواجهتها هذه المرة لكن السويدي أظهر  لمحة عبقرية بتسديدة ساحرة قوية لا تصد ولا ترد في المقص الأيسر القريب  ليحرز إبرا هدف هو الأجمل هذا الأسبوع.
  أشرك فينجر جناحه الأيمن ثيو والكوت على أمل تقليص النتيجة في إنتظار  معجزة في الكامب نو فبدأ اللاعب الإنجليزي الوحيد في صفوف الآرسنال نشاطه  بعرضية أرضية من وضعية صعبة بعد تمريرة عجيبة الشأن من إيبويه.
  لكن هذه لم تكن سوى كرة سبقت العاصفة بعد أن مرر بندتنر كرة جميلة إلى  والكوت من خلف ماكسويل الذي تفادى إرتكاب ركلة جزاء لينفرد الشاب الإنجليزي  بفالديس ويضعها ضعيفة لكنها مرت من تحت يد فالديس وسكنت المرمى في الدقيقة  70 ليعيد الأمل للمدفعجية في آخر 20 دقيقة.
  عاد الآرسنال لممارسة الضغط وحصل على ركلة حرة مباشرة في الدقيقة 73 دفع  بيكي فيها الثمن ببطاقة صفراء ليلحق بفابريجاس إلى مقاعد المتفرجين في لقاء  العودة لكن الركلة الحرة لم تهدد مرمى فالديس بعد أن لعبها فابريجاس فوق  العارضة.
  كاد ميسي أن يحرز هدف إنهاء كل شيء في الدقيقة 75 بعد أن انفرد ميسي من  الجبهة اليسرى وسدد الكرة لكن ألمونيا كان قد أغلق الزاوية ليعوض بعض الشيء  ما ارتكبه في لقطة الهدف.
  مر الوقت بدون خطورة رغم محاولات إيبويه ووالكوت من الجبهة اليمنى لكن  جوارديولا أمر بوسكيتس بمساندة ماكسويل وبويول فأغلق أهم مكمن للخطورة من  المدفعجية.
 لكن الدقيقة 84 شهدت عودة العملاق اللندني بعد أن احتسب ماسيمو بوساكا  ركلة جزاء صحيحة لآرسنال بعد أن هيأ بندتنر كرة جميلة برأسه لفابريجاس  ليعيق بويول مواطنه وابن إقليمه عن التسديد فيُطرد قائد البرسا وينبري قائد  الآرسنال للركلة بنجاح ليعادل النتيجة بهدفين لكل فريق ويدفع البرسا ثمن  تراجعه للخلف.

 دفع جوارديولا بميليتو بدلاً من ميسي لتعويض خروج بويول ولإمتصاص ضغط  آرسنال الذي تواصل حتى نهاية المباراة لكن النتيجة بقيت على حالها 2/2  ليتأجل حسم المواجهة المثيرة إلى جولة الإياب في ملعب الكامب نو بعد أقل من  أسبوع من الآن.*

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعطيكي العافية يا انوشه 


ما شاء الله عنك 


بس مبروك التعادل  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## anoucha

الله يعافيك

----------


## odi_hrout

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## The Gentle Man

انتر ميلان يفوز على سيسكا موسكو ويتأهل الى الدور نصف النهائى 




للمرة الأولى منذ سبع سنوات تمكن فريق انتر ميلان الايطالى بقيادة المايسترو البرتغالى خوزيه مورينهو من التأهل الى الدور نصف النهائى من دورى ابطال أوربا موسم 2009/2010 ، وذلك عقب الفوز على مضيفه بملعب اولمبيسكس كومبليكس لوزنيكي سيسكا موسكو بهدف دون رد للدولى الهولندى ويسلى شنايدر من ضربة حرة مباشرة بعد 6 دقائق من بداية المباراة ، فى الوقت الذى انتهت به مباراة الذهاب بالنتيجة ذاتها ، بهدف نظيف للارجنتينى دييغو ميليتو .

 صور المباراة

----------


## The Gentle Man

ميسى يقود برشلونة الى نصف نهائى دورى الأبطال 






قاد النجم الأرجنتينى ليونيل ميسى هداف الليغا وهداف دورى الأبطال بعد اليوم فريقه برشلونة الى الدور نصف النهائى بعد أن سحق شباك الحارس الاسبانى مانويل ألمونيا حارس مرمى أرسنال بأربعة أهداف فى المباراة التى جمعت بين برشلونة وارسنال فى اياب الدور ربع النهائى بملعب الكامب نو والتى انتهت بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف واحد ، فى حين انتهت مباراة الذهاب على ملعب الامارات بالتعادل الايجابى بهدفين لكل فريق .

احرز رباعية البرسا هداف الفريق ليونيل ميسى فى الدقائق 21 , 37 , 42 من الشوط الأول واختتم الاهداف فى الدقيقة 87 من عمر المباراة فى حين أحرز هدف الأرسنال الدنماركى نيكولاس بيندينتر فى الدقيقة 18 من عمر الشوط الأول .

بتلك النتيجة يتأهل برشلونة الى الدور نصف النهائى لمواجهة فريق انتر ميلان والذى تأهل بدوره على حساب فريق سيسكا موسكو الروسى .



 صور المباراة

----------


## anoucha

لكلن يا عمي الكبير كبير مش متل رونالدو

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك للبرشا

----------


## The Gentle Man

ليكون مش عاجبك رونالدو

خلينا نشوف السبت شو راح يصير يا انوش

----------


## anoucha

> ليكون مش عاجبك رونالدو
> 
> خلينا نشوف السبت شو راح يصير يا انوش


شو جاب رونالدو لميسي المتواضع الهادىء الرزين 
مش زي رونالدو يلي شايف حالو

----------


## The Gentle Man

من حقو 

ما هو ملك 

 :SnipeR (61):

----------


## anoucha

ملك شو؟
ملك البطيخ

----------


## The Gentle Man

هاي اسمها غيره

بتغارو منو 
عشانو احسن من ميسي

----------


## anoucha

ههههههههههه 
احسن من ميسي لا بهي ماعندك حق
اي هلا رونالدو هو اللي غيران من ميسي

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما حزرتي 

هاللاعب ما حدا يغار منو

----------


## anoucha

لا بس ميسي احسن منو واحلى منو 
مو متل البطيخ تبعكم

----------

